# رحله عامه



## النهيسى (6 يوليو 2011)

_*المتنيحه
  الام سارة رئيسة دير الانبا بضابا بنجع حمادى


التى تنيحت يوم الاثنين 25/5/2009


وقد عُرفت بأنها منارة الصعيد


وكانت معرفه ايضاً بعطفها على الفقراء 


وقد تم تعمير الدير فى حياتها











وها هى الام سارة فى سطور










صورة المزار الموضوع به جسدها









صورة مرسومه لها موجوده فى المزار






















بركة صلواتها تكون معانا امين
*_​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يوليو 2011)

*صور لكنيسة كفر ششتا و الشهيد يوليوس

*_*















































































































*_​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يوليو 2011)

_*الكنيسة البطرسية    **تعد  الكنيسة البطرسية أشهر كنيسة كرست على اسم الرسولين "بطرس" و"بولس" وتقع  هذه الكنيسة فى شارع رمسيس بالعباسية، حيث تولت عائلة المرحوم " بطرس غالى  باشا " بناءها فوق ضريحه عام 1911 م على نفقتها الخاصة، تخليداً لذكراه،  حيث يوجد أسفل الكنيسة المدفن الخاص بالعائلة.
ولأهمية هذه الكنيسة من الناحية الفنية والتاريخية أدعو القارئ العزيز إلى التجول معى فى هذه الكنيسة التى قاربت على إع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




لان مئويتها من خلال السطور القليلة القادمة.
بُنيت الكنيسة البطرسية على الطراز "البازيليكى" ويبلغ  طولها (28) متراً وعرضها ( 17 ) متراً، ويتوسطها صحن الكنيسة والذى يفصل  بينه وبين الممرات الجانبية صف من الأعمدة الرخامية في كل جانب، وقد تولى  تصميم المبانى والزخارف مهندس السرايات الخديوية "أنطون لاشك بك "، ويعلو  صف الأعمدة مجموعة من الصور رسمها الرسام الإيطالي " بريمو بابتشيرولى" وقد  أمضى خمس سنوات فى تزيين الكنيسة بهذه اللوحات الجميلة والتى تمثل فترات  من حياة السيد المسيح والرسل والقديسين.
وتضم الكنيسة العديد من لوحات الفسيفساء التى قام بصناعتها "  الكافاليرى انجيلو جيانيزى" من (فينسيا ) مثل فسيفساء التعميد، والتى تمثل  السيد المسيح ويوحنا المعمدان فى نهر الأردن ، ويوجد أمامها حوض من الرخام  يقف على أربعة عمدان، كما توجد صورة بالفسيفساء فى قبة الهيكل تمثل السيد  المسيح على العرش وعلى يمينه السيدة العذراء وعن اليسار "مارمرقس الرسول" .
والجدير بالذكر أن العائلة البطرسية، هي عائلة مصرية قبطية  سطر أبناؤها العديد من صفحات تاريخ مصر الحديث والمعاصر، وشاركوا في صنع  العديد من الأحداث الفاصلة في تاريخ مصر منذ الثورة العرابية، مرورًا  بتوقيع إتفاقية السودان، وثورة 1919 ، وإتفاقية 1936 ، ووصولاً إلي توقيع  معاهدة السلام المصرية الإسرائيلية ومباحثات "كامب ديفيد"، ووصول واحد من  أبنائها إلي منصب الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة كأول مصري وعربي يصل إلي تلك  المكانة المرموقة.
الذكري المئوية الأولي لاغتيال بطرس باشا غالي
ويعد هذا العام هو الذكري المئوية الأولي لإغتيال "بطرس باشا غالي"، عميد  العائلة البطرسية ، وأحد اثنين من المسيحيين توليا رئاسة الوزراء، الأول  "نوبار باشا"( والذى لم يكن من أصل مصرى) ، والثانى "بطرس باشا غالى".
 وبهذه المناسبة إنتهى مشروع "ذاكرة مصر المعاصرة" من توثيق وأرشفة مقتنيات  العائلة البطرسية، من وثائق ، وصور، وكتب، وأوسمة، ونياشين، وذلك بالتعاون  مع أعضاء العائلة، حيث جاءت هذه الموسوعة ثرية في محتواها، فبلغ عدد  صفحاتها (340) صفحة من القطع الكبير، وتتضمن دراسة تاريخية وثائقية شاملة  لتاريخ العائلة، ودورها  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




السياسي والإجتماعي والديني في تاريخ مصر، والكنيسة القبطية المصرية، من خلال ما يزيد علي ( 400) وثيقة و(350) صورة.
بطرس باشا أول رئيس وزراء قبطي
وقد بدأت الموسوعة بإستعراض سيرة أبناء العائلة البطرسية بدءًا من عميد  العائلة "بطرس باشا غالي"، أول رئيس وزراء من أصول مصرية،  وأول رئيس وزراء  قبطي في تاريخ مصر،  وأظهرت دوره في الثورة العرابية،  وفي توقيع إتفاقية  السودان، وفي مشكلة الحدود الشرقية المعروفة بمشكلة "طابا" ، وفي حادثة  "دنشواي" ، وعلاقته بالكنيسة القبطية والمجلس الملي وعلاقته بأبنائه "نجيب"  و"واصف" و"يوسف" و"جليلة"، وأعماله الخيرية ، وحادثة الإغتيال التي تعرض  لها وأودت بحياته وكانت أول جريمة إغتيال سياسي في تاريخ مصر الحديث.
ثم استعرضت الموسوعة سيرة حياة "نجيب باشا بطرس غالي" منذ  نشأته، حتي وصوله إلي منصب وكيل نظارة الخارجية المصرية خلال الحرب  العالمية الثانية، ثم مشاركته في  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**وزارة عدلي **باشا يكن الأولي، هذا إلى جانب استعراض سيرة حياة "واصف باشا غالي" منذ  مولده ثم نشأته وموقفه من حادثة إغتيال والده، وإنضمامه إلي صفوف الوفد  المصري، وعلاقته بـ"سعد باشا زغلول" وصدور الحكم بإعدامه ثم نفيه، ثم  إختياره وزيرًا للخارجية في حكومات "مصطفي باشا النحاس" المتعاقبة، خلال  العشرينات والثلاثينات من القرن العشرين.
كما أوضحت الموسوعة سيرة "مريت بك نجيب بطرس غالي" ودوره في   مساعدة الجالية القبطية بالحبشة، وعلاقته بالكنيستين القبطية والحبشية، و  والدور الذى لعبه فى أزمة دير السلطان، وإهتمامه بعلم الآثار، وتأسيسه  لجمعية الآثار القبطية ومقرها الكنيسة البطرسية بشارع رمسيس.
غالي ومفاوضات السلام
وخصصت الموسوعة جزءًا كبيرًا من صفحاتها لتناول السيرة الذاتية للدكتور  "بطرس يوسف بطرس غالي"، الدبلوماسي المصري الرفيع من خلال دوره في مفاوضات  السلام المصرية الإسرائيلية، ودوره في السياسة الخارجية المصرية، خاصة من  خلال منظمة دول عدم الإنحياز ، والمنظمة الأفريقية ثم استعراض للفترة التي  قضاها في منظمة الأمم المتحدة والأوسمة التي حصل عليها، ويتضمن هذا الجزء  مجموعة نادرة للدكتور" بطرس يوسف بطرس غالي" خلال مرافقته للرئيس "محمد  أنور السادات" ، في زيارته الشهيرة للقدس و"تل أبيب "، وفي منتجع "كامب  ديفيد". *
_​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يوليو 2011)

*صور الشهيد مارجرجس بكنائس مصر القديمة    *_ 
​
​ 
*









































































*​ 
​_​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يوليو 2011)

_*كاتدرائية
الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس
بابى النجا
بطنطا






















































































































































*_


----------



## النهيسى (6 يوليو 2011)

صور كنيسة الشهيد" فيلوباتير مرقوريوس" ابى سيفين باخميم بسوهاج  



























♥ † صور كنيسة الشهيد" فيلوباتير مرقوريوس" ابى سيفين باخميم بسوهاج2010 † ♥




♥ † صور كنيسة الشهيد" فيلوباتير مرقوريوس" ابى سيفين باخميم بسوهاج2010 † ♥











♥ † صور كنيسة الشهيد" فيلوباتير مرقوريوس" ابى سيفين باخميم بسوهاج2010 † ♥




♥ † صور كنيسة الشهيد" فيلوباتير مرقوريوس" ابى سيفين باخميم بسوهاج2010 † ♥


























♥ † صور كنيسة الشهيد" فيلوباتير مرقوريوس" ابى سيفين باخميم بسوهاج2010 † ♥









♥ † صور كنيسة الشهيد" فيلوباتير مرقوريوس" ابى سيفين باخميم بسوهاج2010 † ♥









♥ † صور كنيسة الشهيد" فيلوباتير مرقوريوس" ابى سيفين باخميم بسوهاج2010 † ♥




























​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يوليو 2011)

*زياره قداسه البابا
 لدير القديسين بالطود- الاقصر
















قداسة البابا شنودة والى يمينه رئيس مدينة الاقصر والى يساره محافظ قنا





قداسة البابا شنودة يتسلم درع مدينة الاقصر من رئيس مدينة الاقصر





قداسة البابا شنودة فى كاتدرائية الملاك الجديدة بمدينة الأقصر






















قداسة البابا يدشن مذبح كنيسة الام دولاجى بأسنا












قداسة البابا يلتقى مع القيادات التنفيذية والشعبية بمحافظة سوهاج





طقس رسامة الرهبان بدير الانبا بيجول
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




رسامة الاباء الكهنة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




قداسة البابا شنودة يتحدث الى الاباء الكهنة
















من تجميعى


*


----------

